# Sony XDP-210 EQ ...



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone know where I could get one repaired (reasonably) ?

It mostly works ... powers up, connects with the CDX-C90, settings all adjust etc. ...

*The output RCA's are just "dead" you can here signal present if you Crank the gains on the amplifier inputs (scary  ) ... so I'm just guessing something not allowing proper output signal voltage ???*

TIA ! ~DaVe


----------



## BumpaD_Z28 (Dec 12, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------

